# Topics > Entities > Societies >  SPARC Robotics, euRobotics AISBL (Association Internationale Sans But Lucratif), Brussels, Belgium

## Airicist

Website - sparc-robotics.net

sparc-robotics.eu

youtube.com/SPARCrobotics

facebook.com/SPARCrobotics

twitter.com/SPARCrobotics




> SPARC is a contractual Partnership between the European Commission and euRobotics AISBL with member organisations from European industry and research, aiming at a strategic positioning of European robotics in the world and ensuring its benefits for European economy and society at large.
> euRobotics AISBL is accepting new member organisations representing all interested European stakeholders in robotics including end users, finance and professional bodies.
> Information and contact about SPARC and euRobotics

----------

